# Morton's Neuroma



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it correct to code ulisted CPT 28899 for injection of Morton's Neuroma?  Anyone know if 2008 has a new code for this?


----------



## mbort (Dec 31, 2007)

S2135 is valid for 2007 if the payor will accept "S" codes.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Pugface (Jan 2, 2008)

S2135 good for 2008 also


----------



## Pugface (Jan 2, 2008)

S2135 Fopr 2007 And 2008


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a code for the medication used?  My doc injects dehydrated alcohol, epinepherine and marcaine.  I "assume" it would be bundled with the procedure because of the agents used, but you know what happens when you assume...


----------



## k4lilly (Jun 10, 2008)

*Local Carriers - Morton's Neuroma*

Hi, 

In veiwing your previous threads on the injection of Morton's Neuroma with a sclerosing agent, I have found that you appear to be pretty good with the Medicare websites. I have been trying to find my local carrier's coverage determination and rules on this injection for over a week now and even with a phone call to them have still come up empty handed. My carrier is NHIC. 

Is there anyway that you can help me find my coverage/ruling for how to bill this. I hate to ask as I am sure that you are really busy.......but I am becoming pretty desparate with all the held claims I have now. 

http://www.medicarenhic.com/

We are Part B New England.............

Kelly


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 10, 2008)

Kelly - I tried...your carrier's website is difficult to work with.  I couldn't find anything either, so perhaps they do not have a current policy regarding mortons neuroma.  I tried with words, codes, you name it.  Nothing about this topic.  Wish I could have been more helpful!
Lisa


----------

